# Long time lurker/logger here.



## Norseman1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Self employed logger/forester. I own a 1985 Timberjack 240E (I've owned 2 other TJ240's an A and a D). I know it's not the correct forum for intro's but it seemed like the appropriate place for me to be...


----------



## dancan (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard !
That's a mighty nice business card for an introduction !


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 2, 2010)

*Welcome Aboard*

Glad to have you here!Hope you enjoy yourself here!
Lawrence


----------



## Rounder (Jul 2, 2010)

Right arm, always room for more around here - Sam


----------



## floyd (Jul 3, 2010)

OK. I'm jealous. No hydraulic leaks or you just pressure washed it.

They say farming is a lifestyle, not a job as well.

Welcome.


----------



## Norseman1 (Jul 3, 2010)

floyd said:


> OK. I'm jealous. No hydraulic leaks or you just pressure washed it.
> 
> They say farming is a lifestyle, not a job as well.
> 
> Welcome.



Pressure washed and paint, right before it got trucked to another job. 

No hydraulic or oil leaks actually.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.
I am in Effingham, what town do you hail from?
I'm self employed as well, 1983 Twigfarmer C5D Duetz 5 speed.

We small time cable loggers are a dying breed in the logging world.


----------



## Norseman1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Pressure washed and paint, right before it got trucked to another job (first pic was taken in Feb 2010). I could post a new pic of it still not leaking?

New pic was taken in my driveway in April 2010 when it got dropped off for mud season (and to rebuild the winch).

No hydraulic or oil leaks at all actually. 

Effingham??? You have got to be kidding. I live next to the Pine River State Forest.

I had a TJ240A with a 6 cylinder Deutz. Great engine. I had a heck of a time finding hoses with the banjo fittings though. Diesel Works had to weld my old ends onto a new hose when I lost a fuel line in Tamworth.


----------



## Norseman1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oldtimer, are you the guy who's Treefarmer grapple is at Green Mountain Kennels (I think it's been there over a year)?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

No, that C7 is/was owned by a guy named "Nate" I think. But I live about 3/4 of a mile north of where it sat.

What's your name? We probably know each other already.


----------



## Norseman1 (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't see the machine, only heard about it. Nate Monroe actually was found guilty of stealing from several logger's gear left on landings (I avoid leaving anything other than my skidder on the landing). He stole a job box from my business partner that had 2 Husky 372's (would've been a good time for him to upgrade to MS361's and MS460's like I did...), helmets with comms, a cordless greasegun, chaps, chain tightener, etc. He got most of the stuff back when Nate was convicted.

Send me a PM and we'll chat.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Norseman1 said:


> I didn't see the machine, only heard about it. Nate Monroe actually was found guilty of stealing from several logger's gear left on landings (I avoid leaving anything other than my skidder on the landing). He stole a job box from my business partner that had 2 Husky 372's, helmets with comms, a cordless greasegun, chaps, chain tightener, etc. He got most of the stuff back when he was convicted.
> 
> Send me a PM and we'll chat.



PM sent.


----------



## dozerman37 (Jul 19, 2010)

*cable logging*

it will never die, cables the best. its real logging. welcome new guy


----------

